# last weekend flatties



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

east bay has produced some really nice fish so far this year


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

seabass said:


> east bay has produced some really nice fish so far this year


 Good to see the water is clearing up a bit!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice flounder.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

seabass said:


> east bay has produced some really nice fish so far this year


Those are nice flat ties.


----------

